# What rap do you listen to



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, dont bother posting here if you dont like rap, I dont see why you opened this. So who do people listen to? (put in your favourite song that you think others should listen to)

I listen to:
Immortal Technique (Leaving The Past)
Eminem (Like Toy Soldiers)
50 Cent 
Dizzee Rascal (The Industry)
2Pac (Brenda's Got A Baby or, Changes)
John Reuben (Nuisance)
Sage Francis (Sea Lion)
Manafest (Let It Go)
Buck 65 (4-6-3)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Johnny Lee Hooker, and Charlie Daniels for the talking blues which formed the basis of rap. I also like a few modern rap/rock fused songs like "All Hell's Breaking Loose" by Kiss; "No Sleep till Brooklyn" by the Beasties. "Kyle's Mama is a Big Fat Bitch" by Kid Rock is my favorite rap song though. What more could you ask for from a rap song?..................


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Rapture by Blondie?

It was the first rap song I think I ever heard. 

Baby's got back - I think this might be a joke, but it is popular and it made me laugh the first couple of times I heard it.

I like lots of Jamacan and Island music, which is somehow related to rap.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm not sure if its called rap (dancehall?), but a canadian guy named "snow" does some sort of jamaican (?) rapid-fire vocal delivery/phrasing thing that i find fascinating:

http://www.dancehallusa.com/


-dh


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

2pac, Kanye West, k-os and the roots are some talented rappers that I enjoy listening to.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Deltron 3030 (Things you can do)
Del Tha Funkee Homosapien (If you must)
MF Doom (Hoe Cakes)
Mos Def (Hater Players)
Murs (The Pain)
Ghostface Killah (Shakey Dog)
The Roots(Take it there)
Immortal Technique (Peruvian Cocaine)
Jurassic 5 (High Fidelity)
KRS-one (MC's act like they don't know)
Digable Planets (Pacifics)
EL-P (Smithereens)
Aesop Rock (The greatest pacman victory in history)
Aceyalone (All for U)
Handsome Boy Modeling school (A day in the life)
Hilltop Hoods (Recapturing the vibe)

That's all i care to write out at the moment


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

The Streets


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

U listen to manafest, Zao?


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> U listen to manafest, Zao?


Yeah. Why?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

The only rap I can stand is the Beastie Boys, and some K-OS songs.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> Yeah. Why?


Did you go to convention this year in Oshawa?... They were playing


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Anthrax - I'm the Man
Rollins Band - Liar (more of a talk through 
but sounds rappy to me)


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Ridley Bent*

http://www.ridleybent.ca/

Canadian, qualifies as hip hop. I think his debut album is amazing, sounds like a hillbilly cross of Johnny Cash and Snoop Dogg. I haven't been so blown away since I first heard Southern Culture On The Skids.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Robboman said:


> http://www.ridleybent.ca/
> 
> Canadian, qualifies as hip hop. I think his debut album is amazing, sounds like a hillbilly cross of Johnny Cash and Snoop Dogg. I haven't been so blown away since I first heard Southern Culture On The Skids.


Here's some sample lyrics, great stuff!

"...I'm Johnny Cash when I'm drinkin', I'm the Clash when I'm thinkin' I'm Mad Max when I'm drivin', I'm Mike Diamond when I'm rhymin' I'm Humphrey Bogart when I'm smokin', I'm Bob Marley when I'm tokin And in bed when I'm dreamin' I'm a guitar slingin' demon".


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

+1 on Ridley bent!:banana:

I've tried to like rap on many occasions but I just haven't found "it" yet.....anyone rap the way squarepusher does techno? that would be my kinda thing.

Andy


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

At one point I listened to alot of Eminem and Swollen Members.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

I listen to a few rap artists but I love everything Immortal Technique has put out, that guy is just awesome.

I also dig a lot of neo-soul stuff, although some of that isn't really rap per-say.

Cheers
-Falcatarius

Edit: I also forgot this guy who i'm eagerly awaiting a record from. He's just sick. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FID44G55sik


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

Eminem 
2Pac 
50 Cent
and some songs from Linkin Park


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i suppose the odd rap song is alright.... 

ice cube-why we thugs
jadakiss ft birdman-stuntin like my daddy
robin thicke ft. jadakiss- on and on...

thats about it right now


----------

